
Show HN: Top-down learning path: machine learning for software engineers - zuzoovn
https://github.com/ZuzooVn/machine-learning-for-software-engineers
======
zuzoovn
Are there any idea about the free machine learning camp? #7

------
zuzoovn
Please, feel free to make any contributions you feel will make it better.

